# Parking lot cluebies



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I am SO fed up with parking my car. For some reason my car seems to be a magnet for idiot parkers and evil children.

All of my friends say I'm just paraniod and imagining it when I tell them about it, so I am on a mission to photo-document it when it happens. Yes I realize that it's pathetic. 

I have certain spots that I choose at my office where I like to park based on width of spot, slope, walking traffic, etc. For some reason people feel they need to park *right* next to me, even if that involves parking over the line. How difficult is it to park?  

My attempt to park away from idiots:









An idiot parking next to me anyway: 









My typical response: running out and moving my car to another end-spot, as close to the curb as possible. Ignore my dirty wheel from my 900 mile trip.  









If I had the means, I would hire two people and give them each a junker. Any time someone did this, I would call them and have them park 1" from either side of the offending vehicle so the idiot parker couldn't get in their vehicle but through their trunk. :lmao:

Joking aside, this is just getting out of control - it's happening several times a week now. I'm starting to seriously consider picking up a Segway or something since my office is only 2 miles from my house. :tsk:

--SONET


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

:rofl: Your documentation is hilarious.

I think people get used to parking a certain distance away from the other cars and then they just ignore the lines. 

You should just carry one or two red cones and set them out around your car.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

That parking job doesn't look like the work of a clueless person-- it seems very intentional. THere's just no other explanation for why someone would park the way that truck did. My method is to look for other cars that are also trying to avoid evil parkers, and to park next to them. I'm usually able to find a few other cars at the fringes of any parking lot that don't want to be messed with either. Anyway, if that kind of thing was consistently happening to me i'd be mad as hell. 

edit:
In looking at that pic again, its possible that people who park next to you are like me-- they care about their cars and they figure the safest place to park is next to someone else as anal as they are. When I see a white pickup truck, I automatically think that the owner couldn't care less about door dings--but hey, its possible that the owner really loves his truck.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Trying to find the *right* spot is tough . . . then to have someone park RIGHT next to you so closely sucks . . .


Great pics . . . keep us informed  :thumbup:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I agree with robg. I am very tempted to trade the BMW for a lesser car just so I will no longer worry about other people parking too close in the ding danger zone.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Try parking on a college campus where the spots are just big enough to fit a car, some SUV's are bigger than the spots. It's terrible :tsk:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

robg said:


> * THere's just no other explanation for why someone would park the way that truck did. *


There's the one I mentioned in my post above. :dunno:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

i feel your pain man


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I actually took this pic today. I have always wondered about hogging spaces like these cars (under the cover is a 330i), but I would think it's a magnet for attracting the wrong kind of attention


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *I actually took this pic today. I have always wondered about hogging spaces like these cars (under the cover is a 330i), but I think it's a magnet for attracting the wrong kind of attention *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *I actually took this pic today. I have always wondered about hogging spaces like these cars (under the cover is a 330i), but I would think it's a magnet for attracting the wrong kind of attention *


Pretty funny. I agree- those cars practically have "vandalize me" written all over them.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Is that truck really parked *that* close to your car, or are you just being a bit picky? If anything, parking your car over the line in the no-parking zone will only draw more attention to it, and there will always be someone out there that feels that it is his duty to put you in your place. Don't take it the wrong way-- I park far away myself and hate when people park their old beaters 2 inches from the car (they do it quite often  ), but I don't really see what is wrong with how that guy parked. :dunno: Like said above, it could be possible that he cares about his car and thought that by parking next to the nice BMW he would be at lower risk of damage. And what if he happened to park one spot over from you? Who would have tried to slip into that spot in between your car and the truck then?

I think we all get a bit picky sometimes. Then again, maybe the angle of the picture makes the truck appear farther away than it really is.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Actually I am pretty lucky...where I work there is an indoor underground parking garage that is free....I park next to a foundation pole on one side and my gf parks next to me on the other....so 9 times out 10 I am REAL lucky....when someone has parked next to me she tells me when she comes into work and I promptly move the car. I know it's anal but I already got my first door ding and it was from a fellow Bimmerer:tsk:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Sonet, i try to park like that but almost always the car next to me parks like that. 

however, at work, we're blessed with a huge parking lot that has dozens (probably around 150 or so) of spots that are always empty and i park far away.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Dude, that truck is trying to do the same thing that you are doing.

My dad used to have an agreement with the guy next to him at work like this. They had reserved spaces, the other guy had an end space like you are parked in. They parked in the same manner you and the white truck did.

It is intentional, this guy doesn't want dings either. He is parked a LONG way from your car, not even close. Settle down!!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't buy it. I still think he (she) pulled in and parked an arms length from the car next to him based out of habit, without ever looking at the lines. The spaces at my work fill up like this all the time. If one person parks off center, the rest just follow.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Yeah, I do think that truck is just following your lead, and also doesn't want any dings.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *I don't buy it. I still think he (she) pulled in and parked an arms length from the car next to him based out of habit, without ever looking at the lines. The spaces at my work fill up like this all the time. If one person parks off center, the rest just follow. *


one woman parked crooked once (i saw her get into the car leaving) at work and it was like a domino effect, there were like 10+ cars all at the same angle. :rofl:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

May I suggest:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Works for this guy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate is correct


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *nate is correct *


 as ususal


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *as ususal  *


I was going to say that, but I didn't

Ninth Commandment


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't really buy into the idea that most of these people are parking like this because they are trying to protect their own cars. First off, as soon as I drive off they become extremely vulnerable so that would be very poor planning. And second, unkept cars tend to do it far more often than nice ones.

I think it may be the space thing. They see there is lots of space to use so they just take it, ignoring the lines. Either that or it's out of spite or just a case of total carelessness. Whatever it is, it is pretty frustrating after a while. 

As for the distance in the photo, I could open my pass. side door *almost* two 'clicks' before it would have hit the truck. Being that it's a coupe and has long doors, it wasn't really dangerous but still closer than I like and much closer than it should have been considering how I parked. The way people just fling their doors open to the point where they bounce, it's possible that it could have hit.

The dead spot is there to provide access to a closet that never gets used according to the guy who owns the building. So I don't think straddling the line is much of an issue in this case.

Anyhow, I will continue documenting... 

--SONET


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SONET said:


> *
> I'll be documenting...
> 
> --SONET *


You realize, that only makes you more paranoid, right?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You realize, that only makes you more paranoid, right? *


Unfortunately it would take quite a bit more than this for me to make that sort of progress. 

--SONET


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

alee said:


> *Works for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also notice the cone so nobody parks in the next spot


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *also notice the cone so nobody parks in the next spot  *


uh, that's what he was talking about

:slap:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Ninth Commandment *


Is that the one about reserving powers for the states?

Two miles is a quick bike ride... I wish I lived two miles from my work. Five or ten would still be OK.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

At work, I usually park next to a new Jetta and a Volvo S60. We have this habit of creeping into each other's spaces, such that our three cars take up four spots. Works pretty well.

To be honest, I'm more worried about birds than I am of other vehicles.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Search the threads. Lots of good advice on parking. Parking over several spaces is just asking for trouble. Some joker is likely to be out there saying, "who does this guy think he is," only to wander over to your car and key your ass. Hopefully not. I am fortunate at work: I corner an area with another BMW owner, so it usually works out where either of us can park over the line and we "understand" each other. Good luck.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You park in the vistors spot at work? Man you're asking for trouble. :dunno:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*I love this thread*

My wife thinks I am crazy because I park 3/4 to all the way across any lot that I park in to try to avoid dings. With her being pregnant I have been dropping her at the door more often so she does not have to walk. Her car is pot-marked with dings so she is beginning to understand.

A couple of rules of thumb:

NEVER park near a mini van. The passenger side is guaranteed to have kids running around and the driver's side is no better because you will have a Mom frantically trying to talk on her cell phone while running around the van, drinking a diet coke and yelling at her kids to get back in the van and off the car on the passenger side.

Never park near any Buick or any pre-1995 Cadillac. You just asking for someone with a walker to run a gash down the side of your car. You also run the risk of them rubbing your car with their bumper on the third or fourth attempt to back out of the space.

My office parking lot has a wider space at the end of each row of spaces. I have a non-verbal agreement with the driver of an Acura and with the driver of an Eclipse that whomever gets one of the end spaces will park all the way to the curb and whomever gets there second will hug the line. Even hugging the line, there is no chance of a door reaching the other car to hit it.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: I love this thread*



KU Ned said:


> *My wife thinks I am crazy because I park 3/4 to all the way across any lot that I park in to try to avoid dings. With her being pregnant I have been dropping her at the door more often so she does not have to walk. Her car is pot-marked with dings so she is beginning to understand.
> 
> A couple of rules of thumb:
> 
> ...


Very good points. Another pretty obvious one. ALWAYS, when given the choice, park in an end spot with your driver's side at the end (like in SONET's picture). Your passenger's side will be farther away from the next car's driver's door and people are better at judging distances on their driver's side, preventing damage from them parking their cars and from their openning the door.


----------



## variable42 (Mar 15, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> *To be honest, I'm more worried about birds than I am of other vehicles.  *


Definitely! Also, I avoid parking under/near trees like the plague. That sap is a pain to get out! Unfortunately, where I work there's nothing but trees in the parking lot, regardless of how far away you park.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

*A little OT, but relevant.*

On a note of car protection. Several people in my lot use car covers. I decided not to tint my windows, and I think that a car cover would be better. It will keep it cool, and protect the paint. I guess it CAN protect from door dings, but I am trying to avoid them all together by parking with the other BMWs. 2 birds with one stone. Myself and the lady next to me with a 2002 BMW, mines a 2003 BMW, are considering getting them. Do you think they draw negative attention? I plan on getting something plain, no logos or marques. And I will also only be using it at work, where it sits in direct sunlight for 8 hours straight. I also have a constant line of site on my car, it's parked right in front of my window.


----------



## variable42 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: A little OT, but relevant.*



eluder said:


> *... Several people in my lot use car covers. ... Do you think they draw negative attention?*


A couple cars where I work use them as well -- I've never thought negatively of them -- it just makes me think the owner wants to take care of his car. Then again, I'm not a vandal/thief. *shrug*

I just recently changed jobs and suddenly I'm in a similar situation. My car sits out in the California sun all day... and I've also been considering a car cover. The only downside that's kept me from doing it is the prospect of taking it off/putting it back on when I go to lunch.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: A little OT, but relevant.*



variable42 said:


> *A couple cars where I work use them as well -- I've never thought negatively of them -- it just makes me think the owner wants to take care of his car. Then again, I'm not a vandal/thief. *shrug*
> 
> I just recently changed jobs and suddenly I'm in a similar situation. My car sits out in the California sun all day... and I've also been considering a car cover. The only downside that's kept me from doing it is the prospect of taking it off/putting it back on when I go to lunch.  *


Seems like we are thinking alike. Since I walk to lunch (many places are nearby), I don't mind. I just don't like it sitting it direct sun like that, especially when it's 100F+ outside. The cover will also protect my interior. Like you, I don't want to be taking it on and off a lot. That's why I'd only use it at work, when it will go through the longest period undisturbed. It's garaged at home, so that's OK.

I checked one place, looks like they are $139.99. Not too bad for total car protection from the sun on all parts of your car. IMO, it's better than tints in this case, because tints only partially protect your car, and don't protect the paint at all. Plus, IMO, really dark tints are tacky.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ah! this thread explains a phenomenon I've noticed since I got my Bimmer!

More often than not, I've noticed other Bimmer owners parking near me - at first I was thinking, "Naah...you're just imagining it! :loco: " - but over the nearly six months (and just about 15K miles :bigpimp: ) - I've definitely noticed that other Bimmers will park near mine, and I find myself parking near other Bimmers! :grouphug:

Safety in numbers, I guess; more often than not, we exchange compliments about each other's cars - a sort of "micro-Bimmerfest!" :rofl:

Something else I'm doing now that I haven't done in the past - I was born on the Right Coast, and grew up with stories about California Earthquakes. When we moved here, we deliberately arranged things in the house so bookshelves wouldn't fall on anyone, no mirrors over beds, and the like!

I also wouldn't park in underground garages - suppose an earthquake hit - and my car got *buried!* :yikes: 

Well, Karl Bimmer gets parked in an underground garage at work, because I want to preserve his interior (and my gluetus maximus from temperature fluctuations  ) - I figure (none of you work for Farmers' Insurance, do you? :rofl: ) - he'll get replaced if an earthquake happens! :bigpimp:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Ah! this thread explains a phenomenon I've noticed since I got my Bimmer!
> 
> More often than not, I've noticed other Bimmer owners parking near me - at first I was thinking, "Naah...you're just imagining it! :loco: " - but over the nearly six months (and just about 15K miles :bigpimp: ) - I've definitely noticed that other Bimmers will park near mine, and I find myself parking near other Bimmers! :grouphug:
> 
> Safety in numbers, I guess; more often than not, we exchange compliments about each other's cars - a sort of "micro-Bimmerfest!" :rofl: *


There are three covered levels at work. If I can get to work before 8am I can find spaces on the top one (closer to the door), but I usually just park on the second level where there are less people. Usually when I park there are about 12 cars. 6-7 of them are BMW's and 4 of them are always in the same corner.

Currently, my Benz is old enough that I don't care much, as long as its underground, but when I get my ZHP, I will be joining that party.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> you're evil... :eeps:
> 
> not that the idea's a bad one.... :angel:


We'll, I've never actually done that before, but it sure beats what my uncle would do when people would block the entrance to his garage (slash the SIDEWALL of the idiot's tires). :yikes:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

sergiok said:


> You guys need this tool.
> 
> Simply pull the cores out and drain all the air out of their tires... maybe they'll learn, but most likely they are sooo hard headed they'll have no clue.


Doesn't work on BBS wheels and Alpina wheels, especially on the alpina if you lock the cap. The stems that comes with BBS rims are tightened from the inside of the rim and can not be removed from the outside. :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Doesn't work on BBS wheels and Alpina wheels, especially on the alpina if you lock the cap. The stems that comes with BBS rims are tightened from the inside of the rim and can not be removed from the outside. :eeps:


Never seen a Ford Exploder or F150 with Alpina's! Should work fine on dem Amerikan karz.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Doesn't work on BBS wheels and Alpina wheels, especially on the alpina if you lock the cap. The stems that comes with BBS rims are tightened from the inside of the rim and can not be removed from the outside. :eeps:


Um... not quite... have you ever watched the guys at a tire shop deflate the tires? They use a tool (assuming this is the same tool) and pretty much pull out the valve inside the stem from the outside to let all the air out.... :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Um... not quite... have you ever watched the guys at a tire shop deflate the tires? They use a tool (assuming this is the same tool) and pretty much pull out the valve inside the stem from the outside to let all the air out.... :eeps:


That's what the link I posted is for. It's a valve stem core puller.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> That's what the link I posted is for. It's a valve stem core puller.


Way cheaper than getting one of those parking boots that clamps onto someones wheel.... :rofl:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

sergiok said:


> You guys need this tool.
> 
> Simply pull the cores out and drain all the air out of their tires... maybe they'll learn, but most likely they are sooo hard headed they'll have no clue.


I was told a small pebble placed in the valve cap then screwed back on will have the same effect without permanent damage.


----------



## remington (Jul 3, 2003)

SONET said:


> I am SO fed up with parking my car. For some reason my car seems to be a magnet for idiot parkers and evil children.
> 
> My attempt to park away from idiots:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Tanin said:


> I was told a small pebble placed in the valve cap then screwed back on will have the same effect without permanent damage.


A valve core remover won't permanently damage anything either. It'll just make it easier (and allot faster) for the air to get out of the tire. If you want to be especially *'mean'  * you can always chuck the valve core. If you're in a nicer mood, you can put it back again. (the latter only inconveniences the owner with having to fill the tires with air again, the former forces the owner to tow the car to a tire shop to replace the valve cores)


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't know how this fits in with the last few posts but I was considering posting the same basic post. 
I've lived with it for years- I go out of my way to find a safe spot and I get (not the guy who feels safe next to me!) a total POS- I once had a beer bottle laden, trash hauler so close to me that I couldn't believe it! and this was MANY parking spaces from the crowd. The same basic thing happened just today! Why do I always attract the sh*t cars! I've asked myself and my wife this question for years! 
I once said they probably park near me to look better- I was trying to be funny then. Now I just shake my head and hope for the best.
I try SO hard not to be a target for runaway shopping carts in grocery store parking lots!!!!! (takes some planning)
Basically trying somewhat, but effort doesn't seem worth it sometimes, just try to think a bit-you know what I mean.
-Mel


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> as ususal


OT: Does your job rotate you between Houston and New Orleans?


----------

